# Is this a gender shot? Are we having a boy



## Lenny77

Hi I found this pic on the USB from the 3D US I had and wondering if this is a gender shot and are these boy parts it was taken the day before I was 30 weeks photo attached below
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 141


----------



## Lenny77

Can anyone help me on whether this is a gender shot and if the pic is showing boy parts thank you


----------



## madseasons

def a boy! Congrats!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think that is a boy! :)


----------



## Rhio92

Looks like it :)


----------



## pinkribbon

That's a boy!


----------



## Lenny77

Thanks! can't believe we will be having a boy after 3 girls wasn't wanting to find out but found this on the USB and I started wondering if it really was a boy so would you say it's safe to buy boy stuff! I'm due in 8 weeks!


----------



## pinkribbon

I'm pretty certain he'll still come out a boy! Enjoy and go shopping!


----------



## ClairAye

Looks like it!


----------



## babylove x

Looks like our son at 36 weeks. Xx :)


----------



## Lenny77

I have had a feeling that we were having a boy all along hubby is stoked that this is a boy we are over the disappointment that we found out when we wanted it a surprise but we are not telling anyone and making out it still is a surprise


----------



## Lenny77

Something funny I posted this pic on a forum for mums all due in oct like me and all of them said it looks like a girl so not sure how they got that as the more I look at it now the more it looks like a boy and I've had a strong feeling it's a boy


----------



## pinkribbon

You can see the scrotum with both testicles and the penis too, doesn't look at all girly to me!


----------



## Lenny77

Yeah when I first saw the pic I thought that but thought it was to good to be true even hubby said he thought it look like a boy! But these mums on this forum say it looks like a girl and some have said that it's not a gender shot or it doesn't look like their boy ultrasounds they have got! So glad I came on here to get confirmation and even though we wanted it a surprise we are over the moon that we are having a boy after 3 girls I have had a strong feeling it was a boy and I had said to hubby that we were having this bub for a reason as we were not going to have anymore!


----------



## Lenny77

I'm having a US next week and I'll be 34 weeks been thinking about whether I should get it confirmed or not that we are having a boy as we were wanting it a surprise I was fine with not knowing but after finding this pic I keep thinking is it to good to be true that we are finally having a boy after 3 girls


----------



## nic18

that's 100% a boy!


----------



## Lenny77

Thanks I keep looking at the pic and say it's a boy but then think it's to good to be true cos I always said I was destine to have only girls and think it's to good to be true that in fact we are having a little boy


----------



## Lenny77

Lenny77 said:


> Hi I found this pic on the USB from the 3D US I had and wondering if this is a gender shot and are these boy parts it was taken the day before I was 30 weeks photo attached below

Well yesterday I had my growth scan and the lady let,something slip she said He so couldn't resist asking her what she meant and asked her for a potty shot and she showed me and my feeling was tight we are having a boy she asked me what I thought it was and I said boy and she said I was right! Hope that means there is no mistaking it and I can look for gender specific stuff for our son


----------



## madseasons

Congrats! Yeah, I was going to say, there was NO WAY that shot was a girl! 

Have fun shopping! :) 

Dee


----------



## Lenny77

Thanks hubby and I are stoked that his is a boy after 3 girls wasn't going to ask at the scan but when she let slip by saying he which she did apologise for I couldn't resist asking for confirmation but hubby and I have decided to keep it a secret and pretend we still don't know so am not going out buying heaps of boy stuff as don't want to risk being seen buying boy specific stuff as live in a country town but when I went out yesterday I couldn't resist looking at boy clothes and can't wait to go shopping for this boy hubby reckons this boy will be super spoilt especially from my sister and parents as this will be the first and prob the only grandson and nephew!


----------



## nic18

Congrats!


----------



## lindblum

congratulations! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## livia_baba

Lenny77 said:


> Thanks hubby and I are stoked that his is a boy after 3 girls wasn't going to ask at the scan but when she let slip by saying he which she did apologise for I couldn't resist asking for confirmation but hubby and I have decided to keep it a secret and pretend we still don't know so am not going out buying heaps of boy stuff as don't want to risk being seen buying boy specific stuff as live in a country town but when I went out yesterday I couldn't resist looking at boy clothes and can't wait to go shopping for this boy hubby reckons this boy will be super spoilt especially from my sister and parents as this will be the first and prob the only grandson and nephew!

Congratulations on you baby boy!


----------



## Lenny77

ITS A BOY! We had our son on 20th October 2014


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lenny77 said:


> ITS A BOY! We had our son on 20th October 2014

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## lindblum

congrats!


----------



## madseasons

Awww congrats!!!!


----------



## foxiechick1

Huge congrats!


----------



## Lenny77

We called him Dominic James


----------

